# Saltwater fishes..



## MairaLuvFishes (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey Guys I hope you don't mind me posting these pix.. These are from when I go snorkeling. Just wondering if you know the names of any of these fishes. i'll post the one that I think looks like a Koi too... thx!


----------



## MairaLuvFishes (Mar 26, 2010)

my internet totally went down!!! so i think this fish is the only one i can post before i head off to the gym. First time i've seen this guy while snorkeling!!


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

cool pics. those are clown wrasse i believe


----------



## MairaLuvFishes (Mar 26, 2010)

this is the one that looks somewhat like a koi... or i'm crazy lol but he's soo cute!!


----------



## MairaLuvFishes (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks!! i gotta run to the gym but i'll post more later


----------



## MairaLuvFishes (Mar 26, 2010)

I do believe the 1st one is the humuhumunukunuku, the other, I have no clue!


----------



## MairaLuvFishes (Mar 26, 2010)

I think one of these fishes is a repeat, just different angle... I pretty much become underwater paparazzi


----------



## MairaLuvFishes (Mar 26, 2010)

Sea Cucumber? I found a black one prior to this one which I did grab but i hadn't seen this color so i was scared :lol:


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

trigger, tang, wrasse, tang.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

picture
1) queen coris juv. Coris gaimard
2) Yellow Stripe Goatfish Mulloidichthys flavolineatus
3) Rectangle Trigger Rhinecanthus rectangulus
4) Bluelined Tang Acanthurus nigroris
5) not sure... looks like a type of wrasse
6) Bluelined Tang again and the fish in the corner are Goldbar wrasses Thalassoma herbracium


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

5-
Is this in Hawaii?
If so, then I think it is a wrasse of the Genus _Anampses._ Not often kept in the hobby since they are extremely difficult.


----------



## MairaLuvFishes (Mar 26, 2010)

haha wow, i just googled all of that & u guys are right! how impressive! :fish:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

lol these guys are the pro's!


----------

